# Sicherheitslücke entdeckt - Softwareupdate!!!



## Dok (5. Juli 2004)

Eben wurde uns mitgeteilt das die Forensoftware vb3 bis einschließlich Version 3.0.2 eine Sicherheitslücke aufweist, auf die ich hier nicht weiter eingehen werde!

Daher werden wir in den nächsten Minuten unsere Forensoftware auf Version 3.0.3 updaten.
Diese Softwareversion wurde von mir so weit angepasst, das Ihr keinen Sichtbaren unterschied bemerkten solltet.
Die neue Version wird auch ein paar kleine Fehler der aktuellen Software beheben.

Mit der Softwareumstellung wird auch das von vielen gewünschte Sportforum kommen!!!

Das Update wird ca. 30-45min in Anspruch nehmen!


----------



## Brummel (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sicherheitslücke entdeckt - Softwareupdate!!!*

Na dann mal los, brauch sowieso `ne Pause.  :m


----------



## C.K. (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sicherheitslücke entdeckt - Softwareupdate!!!*

Mach hin! Viel Glück beim update, damit wir danach wieder alle unseren Spaß haben!


----------



## ralle (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sicherheitslücke entdeckt - Softwareupdate!!!*

Hab eh gleich Feierabend und bevor ich dann zuhause bin ist die Software drauf!


----------



## Dok (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sicherheitslücke entdeckt - Softwareupdate!!!*

So das wars auch schon!


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sicherheitslücke entdeckt - Softwareupdate!!!*

ging ja schnell #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sicherheitslücke entdeckt - Softwareupdate!!!*

Dok kanns halt)


----------



## René F (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sicherheitslücke entdeckt - Softwareupdate!!!*

Mann, so fix ist im Netz doch sonst keiner!
Klasse!


----------

